# Verizon DSL can't access certain IP



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

Hello, 

I hope someone might be able to help me.

I have been battling this situation for about 12 days and I am 
going nuts.

I have Verizon DSL Residential with Westell VersaLink Gateway Model 327w15-06 

It has been 
working fine for the last 3 months but now, boom all out of
the blue I can't access a certain IP and my own website is 
on this IP. I've dealt with Verizon and I can't get them to 
help on this except for the usual things to check.

Anyone else can access this IP but not if they are on Verizon.

Any clues on where to go from here would be a great help.

I would really greatly appreciate it.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds like a DNS issue??

Trying pinging the web site by www name as well as IP address, also run a trace route. If you cannot ping the site or trace to it (and the site does respond to pings) then it is a routing problem or routing table update issue somewhere.

It may be an issue with updating Verizons DNS servers, you might try an alternate DNS server to see what happens.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a list of public DNS servers that I've either used or at least tested at one point or another. Try PINGing them, and if you get a response, use a couple of these and see if it resolves the issue.

I've had issues with Comcast's DNS servers at times, and I just dust off this list and use them until Comcast gets their mind right. :smile:

199.166.24.253 (PS0.NS1.VRX.NET) - Toronto, ON, Canada
199.166.27.253 (PS0.NS3.VRX.NET) - Richmond Hill, ON, Canada 
199.166.28.10 (PS0.NS2.VRX.NET) - Apopka, Fl
199.166.29.3 (NL.PUBLIC.BASESERVERS.NET) - Nederlands
199.166.31.3 (NS1.QUASAR.NET) - Orlando, FL, USA
195.117.6.25 (ZOLIBORZ.ELEKTRON.PL) - Poland
38.113.2.100 (NS1.JERKY.NET) - Boston, MA, USA 
213.196.2.97 (PAN.BIJT.NET) - The Netherlands
199.166.28.10 (PS0.NS2.VRX.NET) - Atlanta, Ga 
199.5.157.128 (ASLAN.OPEN-RSC.ORG) - Detroit, MI, USA


----------



## tummypony86 (Mar 28, 2005)

Rayturner,
Did you change your Verizon password recently? If you did then you will have to go into the Versalink modem properties and change your online password.


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks so much for all of your responses. I am not too technical savvy.
So when you tell me to try a different DNS server I have no clue where
to change it at. Everything was setup using there equipment and settings, pre-set. Also I am hosted through a hosting company. Not through myself so I don't know if it would allow me to change those settings, would it?

I should have left you my url: 

http://mackenzies-rainbow.com/

reply from: tummypony

I haven't changed any passwords or user names.

Please forgive my lack of experience.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Check this other TSF thread for info

TSF thread with DNS config info 

JamesO


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok, I'm back finally. The problem is that Verizon is not wanting 
to admit to blocking some IP's. I've been around in circles
with the whole mess for the last 14 days. 
Anyway so my
host moved everyone that was on that server to another
server, problem solved. 

Wonder how many other IP's they block and don't know about. 

Hmmm, thought to ponder. 

*Sorry but I can't find option that you said
to mark it solved. I see the Thread Tools but not that option. Sorry.* :4-dontkno 

Thanks for the help!!​


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

Hello, Well I've got bad news...can't access the same IP again.

After everything we had been through for my hosting to move 
everyone on that blocked server to a different one and 
boom now today right back to the start. 

I can't imagine what is going on here. Any suggestions?

This is just not fun anymore, ya know? *lol*

To review I have tried all the steps.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Try manually entering a non Verizon DNS server and see what happens. If you can get the site, then there is a DNS problem. 

You might also try to trace route to the site, this will let you know if the address can even be resolved and if there is a route advertising problem somewhere.

JamesO


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Start, Run, type cmd then enter, type tracert www.mackenzies-rainbow.com > C:\trace.txt, then enter. 

You will see a box pop up then go away.

Go to your C drive and look for a file called trace.txt

Start, Run, type cmd, then enter, type tracert Start, Run, type tracert 67.43.10.160 > C:\trace2.txt, then enter. 

Go to your C drive and look for a file called trace2.txt

Copy these files and post it back here for review and comment.

JamesO


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

First thank you for your help. I have no idea about any of this,
your work here is very important and I greatly appreciate it.

Here are the 2 txt


Tracing route to mackenzies-rainbow.com [67.43.10.160]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms dslrouter [192.168.1.1] 

2 14 ms 14 ms 13 ms 10.34.23.1 

3 * * * Request timed out.

4 * * * Request timed out.

5 * * * Request timed out.

6 * * * Request timed out.

7 * 


The 2nd one:
Please note:

per the instructions you gave:
type tracert *Start, Run,* type tracert 67.43.10.160 > C:\trace2.txt, then enter. 
If I add the bold commands it comes back with an error so I 
typed it without the Start, Run info.



Tracing route to luna.mysticmoonhosting.com [67.43.10.160]

over a maximum of 30 hops:



1 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms dslrouter [192.168.1.1] 

2 <10 ms 14 ms 27 ms 10.34.23.1 

3 * * 

Thanks again, I will be waiting to hear from you.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I have no problem pinging or tracert(ing) to either www.mackenzies-rainbow.com or the 67.43.10.160 ip address from my end at this time or during previous attempts.

It appears the problem is not a DNS issue. Unless Verizon is blocking tracert in their network (which they usually do not do), the problem appears to be most likely a routing or RIP issue within your local Verizon central office. The 10.34.23.1 is the DSLAM IP address on the Verizon side of your DSL line (link between your house and the local Verizon central office).

Try a tracert to www.techsupportforum.com, this will tell you if Verizon is blocking tracert and prove you have connectivity to the outside world.

You might try also pinging from the DOS prompt: 

ping www.mackenzies-rainbow.com 
ping 67.43.10.160
ping www.techsupportforum.com

If you cannot get a response from either the ping or tracert to your site, it clearly shows there is a *LOCAL* Verizon network problem (routing and/or RIP). You should save your trace and ping results and append the date and time to them. You should the provide those to Verizon as it will help your cause. 

The problem is when you call Verizon, their DSL Support Operations Center is probably halfway across the US from where you are and they probably can access your site no problem, so they will tell you the problem is on your end!!! If the Operation Center folks can remotely get inside the the network at your local Verizon Central Office and try to access your site they will probably see the problem!

Good luck, you will need your biggest hammer for this one. Make sure you date and timestamp your tracerts and pings, include the Techsupport Forum pings and tracerts as it will show that your connection is actually working and the problem is within Verizons network.

JamesO


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

Thank you so much for your help!!!!

I finally feel like I am getting somewhere. 
You wouldn't believe the nonsense I have been
through. 

I will keep you posted.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Good luck with your issue. I would get on the phone with Verizon DSL support now and start hammering. These guys should have a 24 hour ops center and if you are not getting anywhere escalate and also ask for a trouble ticket number.

I see you have a Windows Me machine, you might need to type command at the run line rather than cmd!

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've removed the [Resolved] from this issue until it's really resolved. :smile:


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

For the latest on my issue. I got on my computer yesterday and
lo and behold it was working fine. Every website I couldn't get too
was working. Most importantly my own...so I thought
that maybe my hammering them paid off. 

Get online tonight and blocked again, I am not afraid to tell you 
I am getting so frustrated with all of this. Now, how many times 
is this going to happen. Should I just go back to dial up?
Not a subject I am very happy to face. 

Any idea's please advise. Thanks again, for your help and support.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You can ping and tracert to Techsupport Forum when you cannot access your site?

If it is intermittent, make sure someone else can reach your sites when you cannot. Then you need to point out to Verizon they have a local problem. 

Again, you need to run the ping and tracert for your sites and some that work. 

The problem may also be with local caching of web pages as well. 

You may want to set up and install this free Ping utility Alert Ping and set it to Ping the site along with at least 1 other site about every 5 minutes. You should be able to then gather additional info, to include any pattern, and see exactly what is going on. 

I again have no problem reaching your site as I write this, however, if the site hosting the your web service is intermittent, maybe I have not caught it when it is down.

JamesO


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You also mentioned there were other web sites you could not get to, can you provide a list of the sites?

JamesO


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

~Update~


Hi Fellows,

For a update, well I'm having problems again! 

Can you believe that? I read your previous post about
a list of other sites that can not be viewed. I will post that list
shortly. Thanks again for your time and help with this problem.

Is this common to happen to ISP's? 
I will get back to you with the list

Warmest Regards,


​


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I was pinging your site, for a few days straight just before Thanksgiving, every 90 seconds and did not see any issues. I even sent a message your website to check TSF as I recall?

You need to keep us up to date on what is going on and I would HIGHLY recommend you download and install AlertPing as I mentioned in my earlier post. This way you can track what is happening with your connection to the site.

JamesO


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

What is TSF? Sorry just don't know all the terms.

The problem with the IP resolved itself for unknown reasons on 
11-22 and was fine with no drop outs until very early this morning.
The problem is still current.​


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

Sorry for the double post but I was
unsure you would see it if I added it to the previous.

On the Ping download what one should I download? 

AlertPing v.2.7.6 or PSGPing v.1.0 ​


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

Here is a partial list:
If you want more please let me know. I will go ahead
a find others as I wait. Thanks 

Mystic Moon sites

http://tiffencreekgraphics.com 
http://snowdropdesign.com/
http://www.mypixelonline.com/
http://teddysland.com/menuteddysland.htm
http://charmedpixels.com/
http://psp-country-school.com/
http://www.lemonadedreamz.com/
http://www.apixievillage.com/pv/index.php
http://www.heartsmiles.com/
http://mackenzies-rainbow.com/​


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You want AlertPing. 

Not a difficult utility to install, it will take a little while to get sorted, but overall fairly easy to use.

I have been Pinging www.mackenzies-rainbow.com without issue since 12/1 at 10:22 pm EST.

I will try to add your other problem sites and see what happens.

You clearly have either a problem somewhere with your machine or with the Local Verizon routing.

JamesO


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

BTW, I see a reference to Mystic Moon sites, are all these sites hosted by the same provider and/or what is the relationship between these sites?

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have to believe this is a Verizon issue, unless he has these blocked in his HOSTS or the like...


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes, all the site url's I submitted are hosted with 
Mystic Moon but I understand that some folks have the ISP
of this Canadian company Aliant (sympatico.ca) was
having issues the first time around but I'm unsure
of there status. Another is sbcglobal.net

As for the connection to the list I happen to 
know of these sites because I am a graphic artist,
these are fellow members, friends, forums
we are members of & so forth. 

*BTW*_, just so you know I am Ray's wife. It's my 
website. I'm the one that has been communicating 
with you awesome guys!!! Many thanks for what 
you do!!_
​


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

johnwill said:


> I have to believe this is a Verizon issue, unless he has these blocked in his HOSTS or the like...



Was curious of your post about "unless he has these blocked" who would
that be? Where can I find out? *lol*

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

One easy way to find out if this is a Verizon issue is to try to connect to these sites using dial-up from your machine. Do you know anyone that has dial-up access? Perhaps you could "borrow a cup of Internet" for a test.

You might also post a HijackThis log for us to take a look at.


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

I am posting a copy of text from a email 
that went through my e-group. This is another person
that hosts with Mystic Moon, ie; she is refering to the 
owner of MMH:
_Becky, you know the problems I've had in the last 2 days as I wrote you about it. 
I use Charter Cable now for my DSL and since yesterday morning, cannot access my OWN web site, nor ANY site hosted by Mystic Moon including Mystic Moon Hosting itself  
And now I KNOW that it is Charter who is to blame because right now, I am back on dial up with Bellsouth and voila....I can see my site and can get my mail.
I'm fixing to "duke it out" with Charter Cable....I'm so mad I could spit nails.
_
Thought perhaps since you had asked about me knowing anyone that could
use dialup to access the sites.

I have the hijack this program as soon as soon 
as I figure out how to do it I will post it here. 
Talk to you soon.​


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

A little bit puzzled here. 

Charter Cable DSL?? I thought Charter cable provided cable modem service? Please confirm this.

You clearly have Verizon DSL? This is correct?

If multiple folks are seeing problems from different service providers, the problem may not be with Verizon or Charter, it may be with Mystic Moon or their provider or possibly a specific Tier 1 provider that is common to all the users that are having problems. May even be situation where someone is swapping redundant equipment which is missing routing information?

You should find out everyone that is having problems and put together a chart of where they are physically located, who the service provider is and if they have dial up, does the service work fine on dial up. 

Everyone that is having problems needs to also perform trace routes both when the service is working and when it is not working, along with setting up some sort of ping program to see if all the sites drop out at the same time. 

Start, Run, type cmd then Enter, type tracert 

Start, Run, type "cmd" then hit enter, type "tracert www.mackenzies-rainbow.com >C:\tracert.txt" then hit enter. Leave out the quotes ("").

Open C:\tracert.txt with Notepad and copy/paste the info back for review and comment.

Also open My Computer, double click C, look for tracert.txt

JamesO


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for your reply. I had already started 
a chart of the info for each site. I was just wondering if
I set up Alert Ping will that give me the info we
are wanting to see with my Host?

Here is my tracert

Ran: 12-5 8:30 p.m. Eastern 
Tracing route to mackenzies-rainbow.com [67.43.10.160]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms dslrouter [192.168.1.1] 
2 <10 ms 28 ms <10 ms 10.34.23.1
3 * * * Request timed out. 
4 * * * Request timed out. 
5 * * * Request timed out.
6 * * * Request timed out. 
7 * * * Request timed out. 
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out. 
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.

I will go get some other info and post back. ​


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Save all your info with date and time. 

Alert Ping will tell you when and how often the sites are not reachable. 

Try the same thing with TSF (www.techsupportforum.com) and see if Verizon will allow trace beyond their local central office, which is the 10.34.23.1 address.

JamesO


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

Will do right away. I have sent some emails 
out to gather more info. I will 
post back the tracert on TSF​


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Your friend with Charter Cable may not have luck with Tracert and Ping as I recall Charter block Trace and Pings.

Note they can also do the same on dial up and this info may be useful.

JamesO


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

Here is the txt for TSF:

Tracing route to techsupportforum.com [209.59.143.50]

over a maximum of 30 hops:



1 14 ms <10 ms <10 ms dslrouter [192.168.1.1] 

2 14 ms 14 ms 13 ms 10.34.23.1 

3 13 ms <10 ms 14 ms 130.81.16.248 

4 14 ms 14 ms 13 ms 130.81.20.56 

5 <10 ms 27 ms 14 ms 130.81.16.11 

6 <10 ms 27 ms 14 ms so-3-3-0-0.e2.Chicago1.Level3.net [4.79.210.5] 

7 68 ms <10 ms 55 ms ae-24-56.car4.Chicago1.Level3.net [4.68.101.168] 

8 68 ms 55 ms 69 ms att-level3-oc48.Chicago1.Level3.net [209.0.227.78] 

9 82 ms 69 ms 82 ms tbr2-p012201.cgcil.ip.att.net [12.123.6.38] 

10 * 68 ms 83 ms tbr2-cl1.dtrmi.ip.att.net [12.122.10.133] 

11 68 ms 69 ms 82 ms gar3-p390.dtrmi.ip.att.net [12.123.139.58] 

12 83 ms 68 ms 83 ms 12.118.112.34 

13 83 ms 68 ms 83 ms lw-core1-ge4.rtr.liquidweb.com [209.59.157.22] 

14 68 ms 83 ms 68 ms lw-dist3-ge1.rtr.liquidweb.com [209.59.157.50] 

15 83 ms 68 ms 83 ms 209.59.143.50 



Trace complete.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Ok, 

This tells us that Verizon does in fact pass tracert requests and that DNS is working for both TSM and mackenzies-rainbow.com.

Verizon is not getting a advertised route to www.mackenzies-rainbow.com. Problem is either with Verizon or some Tier 1 that www.mackenzies-rainbow.com uses and needs to send route info to Verizon? I have yet to have any problems from my end reaching any of the sites you listed. Possible issue with Level3-Chicage??? My trace goes via Level3 Washington, DC.

Maybe a problem with RIP (Router Informatin Protocol) or address blocking? 

Probably someones screw up on system configuration?

I am guessing there is some dynamic problem causing the sites to work sometime and not work other times? This is important to pass onto Verizon, by the time someone gets around to looking at the problem, the connection may be working!

It is clear that the 130.81.x.x is Verizon and their network clearly does not know where to send your tracert for mackenzies-rainbow.com when you ran the request. Verizon's DNS server resolved the IP address, but the traffic routing was not valid. 

Again, date and time stamp everything. Sounds like you will need to get Verizon Level 3 tech support to look at this problem.

If you get AlertPing configured, you can maybe map the time of day when the routes die.

JamesO


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

This is for the Comcast site. I ran this from my computer.

Tracing route to scrubshouse.net [67.43.10.160]

over a maximum of 30 hops:



1 <10 ms <10 ms <10 ms dslrouter [192.168.1.1] 

2 14 ms 14 ms 13 ms 10.34.23.1 

3 * * * Request timed out.

4 * * * Request timed out.

5 * * * Request timed out.

6 * * * Request timed out.

7 * * * Request timed out.

8 * * * Request timed out.

9 * * * Request timed out.

10 * * * Request timed out.

11 * * * Request timed out.

12 * * * Request timed out.

13 * * * Request timed out.

14 * * * Request timed out.

15 * * * Request timed out.

16 * * * Request timed out.

17 * * * Request timed out.

18 * * * Request timed out.

19 * * * Request timed out.

20 * * * Request timed out.

21 * * * Request timed out.

22 * * * Request timed out.

23 * * * Request timed out.

24 * * * Request timed out.

25 * * * Request timed out.

26 * * * Request timed out.

27 * * * Request timed out.

28 * * * Request timed out.

29 * * * Request timed out.

30 * * * Request timed out.



Trace complete.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Have the person do the same for TSF and see if there is anything in common. Level3 Chicago??

JamesO


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

JamesO said:


> Have the person do the same for TSF and see if there is anything in common. Level3 Chicago??
> 
> JamesO


I didn't have her run it, I am still waiting on her to return my email.
I ran it from my computer.

I also wanted to add that my host is not on Verizon and she is 
able to reach the sites. Didn't know if that might be a clue.


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

Hello, I was hoping to catch you on here.

I received this email through one of my groups and thought maybe
you could give me your views on the situation.
​
*NOTE: From the email *

Subject: The Latest From My IP

I got hold of a very helpful technician who unfortunately said that in reality, there isn't much ANY of us can do regarding the blocking situation. It all has to do with the Cogent vs. Level 3 battle that started in October (you can Google all kinds of info about it). These are the 2 major upper level internet services that medium-sized services such as Verizon, all the cable companies, and a several others fall under. Level 3 no longer wants to support any peer sharing activities for Cogent customers; thus effectively making it impossible to view certain sites by the average surfer 

However....he DID give me an interesting "trick" to try to bypass this ****. In your address bar above type in http://the-cloak.com and you will come to a black and white page. Look in the left hand navigation bar of that page and click on Surf! You then come to a page where there is a blue "table" of sorts and down at the bottom where it says http:// - then type in the url of the site you want to see. I typed in scrubshouse.net and actually SAW my site. He said in order for me to access my c-panel while on Charter's DSL, I would have to do the same damn thing and unfortunately there's nothing he can do about it. He also said that he has NO solutions in regards to my OE problem - accessing my mail from scrubshouse.net while using the DSL (other than what I told him I had been doing - using dial-up instead).

<removed> Until these 2 damn big-a$$ companies decide or the PUBLIC decides that enough is enough and what they are doing is wrong, we are ALL screwed. Little companies (yes Verizon is one of them along with Charter Cable) - not to mention poor little Mystic Moon Hosting and so many others - are literally screwed. We don't have a "voice" because we don't have big bucks 

I'm anxious to see what you think of this!!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I have heard something about this Peering issue, sounds like politics, but also sounds like politics needs to get involved as well?

I will speak to some of my contacts that are in the know to see if I can get any more info. 

It still does not fully explain why the site "sometimes" works and "sometimes" does not work?? Either they are blocking/failing to peer or they are not?? From what I saw the problems were in October and possibly in early November, this does not explain what is going on at this point. It was clear that your DSL providers routing did not know where to send the tracert from the local central switching office (SLAM), so I do not know if this is really a result of the peering issue or a side effect of the peering issue. Maybe has nothing to do with the peering issue? Clearly some sort of route advertising problem on someones part.

In the short term, I would see about using some other form of mail services, like Gmail or Yahoo Mail as this might make life a little bit easier. You may also want to see if your mail provider offers mail forwarding and POP3 support as well?

I would get AlertPing up and running as it may well show you and Network Ops folks there is a specific pattern and exactly when the problem occurs.

JamesO


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

I will do what you advised. I just don't know
how to handle the situation if it is the Peer issue. I am 
so very greatful to you for all of your help and 
giving me the sense that I am not facing this alone, and
really kept me from becoming too frustrated.
If you find out anything please let me know. 

Although I could go to that link (from the email) and see my site,
it won't allow you to access any site that is password protected.
Such as all my membership sites, but I guess you can't have it all.

Please keep me posted.
​


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

Just wanted to ask you your opinion.

If it were because of the Peer issue it wouldn't it be
I wouldn't have any access to internet? 

I am just getting very frustrated with it. I haven't
been able to work any on my website and here it is
Christmas. I had just uploaded the graphics and 
html and then the next day, no website. Sorry to 
tell you all of this, I'm just so...grrrrrrrrrr. lol
​


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

With a peering issue, would most likely would still have Internet access, you would just loose some ability to connect to certain sites. 

You really need to escalate this within Verizon Tech Support to a third tier support level. There should be a trouble ticket open on this and you should request a trouble ticket number. 

Again, if it were a peering issue like the tech told you with Cogent/Level 3, I would expect if not to be a on and off case. Then Verizon would need to route around it. 

It is either a problem on Verizon's end with with RIP/router advertisement or something on the other end with who is hosting or connecting your host site. Most likely someone has a piece of hardware configured incorrectly. It may be someone reconfigured something during the initial Cogent/Level 3 peering days and they need to unconfigure it now? Maybe someone has entered static route maps somewhere when they should be dynamic. Routing is not about static routes, but you would be surprised how many novices still live and die by static routes!! The are reasons to use static routes, but there are not many, unless your are a novice to networking.

In any event, Verizon should be able to tell you where the problem is and advise you what your next step is, even if it is not their problem. This Cogent/Level3 peering answer may be a semi-knowledgeable person taking either an easy way out or taking the wrong turn in the road. From what I read the Cogent/Level3 issues were somewhat sorted in late Oct/early Nov.

If I get a chance, I will get on a neighbors Verizon FIOS network and see what happens, however, it is hard for me to know if things are not working for you, so my results may be a bit colored. 

Again, sounds like it is time for escalation. Do not take answers the from the first guy who picks up the phone at Verizon support as gospel. Also make sure if they cannot see the problem at the Verizon support center, they telnet into the routers at your local Central Switching office and attempt to ping and tracert to the sites. All the sites respond to pings as I can still ping them all.

What about AlertPing? I have all you sites loaded with 2 mouse clicks I can ping every site and some. I you find a pattern to the events, it might help someone understand where the problem is.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I still have to believe this is a problem within the Verizon network. I had the exact same issue with Comcast last year, and it took me weeks to get to the right person to convince them that it was indeed their problem.


----------



## Nancie0711 (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope no one minds me posting this. But I am with Sympatico and I was one of the many houndreds of people who were effected by the blocked sites. The tech team took over a week to finally realize what the problem was. They instructed me to do each of the following steps in the order given below, and that it would work. Well I tried it, and guess what? IT WORKED. 

1. Click Start | Settings | Control Panel. (WinXP: Start | Control
Panel)
2. Double-click on Internet Options.
3. Click the Delete Cookies button and click OK to confirm.
4. Click the Delete Files button, select the Delete all offline content
check box and then click OK.
5. Click the Clear History button and click Yes to confirm.
6. Click the Settings button and adjust the Amount of disk space to use
to 10 MB and click OK.
7. Select the Security tab and click the Internet icon.
8. Click the Default Level button if available and then click Apply.
9. Select the Privacy tab, click the Default button if available and
then click Apply.
10. Click the Edit button. If sites appear under Managed Web sites: in
the Per Site Privacy Actions window, click Remove All, and then click
OK.
11. Select the Connections tab and click LAN Settings.
12. Clear all of the checkboxes and click OK.
13. Select the Advanced tab, click Restore Default and then click OK. 

I also suggest to go run the secure web site fix
www.securityservices.sympatico.ca
<http://www.securityservices.sympatico.ca>
Go on the support section and run both fix on number 5.

Run the first then restart your Pc.
Run the second one and restart again.

I trust I have answered your questions regarding your website.

Thank you for choosing Bell and have a nice day.

Regards,

Sylvain
Electronic Customer Care
Sympatico Member Services

================================================================


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

Thank you for your post! I don't think I can try that
now, my current IP is being moved to a new datacenter. If that
doesn't help then I will certainly try this. Thanks again!
​


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

Well I thought I would post and let you fellows
know that it appears my problems are cured. Keeping my 
fingers crossed. 

I also wanted to tell you both how much I appreciate your
help and support. It takes alot of patience to do what
you guys do. 

I made you both a little gift, for your
avatar. Please post and let me know when you have picked
them up so I can remove them from my image server.


















Thanks so much!!!!​


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks, very cute. :grin:

I'll bet money if you could find out what happened, it was a problem with some routing tables in the Verizon network. This happens periodically, I've seen it before, and as I mentioned, I've even experienced it myself. :smile:


----------



## your mom (Jan 1, 2006)

did you get a chance to try to access the sites via dial up from that computer?


----------



## rayturner (Nov 5, 2005)

No I didn't. I didn't have access to test that option.​


----------



## your mom (Jan 1, 2006)

have any buddies with laptops?


----------

